# Staff Sgt Brett Linley RLC  11 EOD Regt.



## Tez3 (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...geantBrettGeorgeLinleyKilledInAfghanistan.htm

A grievous lost on many levels, many owe their lives to him and he will not be forgotten.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------

